# New Baby Goat



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

The Momma had three, this one lived. The Momma does not want anything to do with her so we are trying to bottle feed. She is stubborn and is not liking the bottle at all. I am hoping we prevail and she lives. The kids really are loving on her.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck.

We had a "bad" mom a few years ago. she took care of one but not the other. DW did the bottle thing for a few days but the little one didn't make it. 

Once they get to be a couple weeks old the are hilarious to watch! Hope it makes it that far.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

How sad.  I think Andi has some experience with goats and there's someone here by the name of "Goatlady" - well I think that's her name. Maybe you could PM one of them. Hope it makes it.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

She has made it through the night and is eating some more than yesterday. I forgot how bad a 2am feeding is...


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Good luck with the little one! Glad she is eating more today.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

1969cj-5 said:


> She has made it through the night and is eating some more than yesterday. I forgot how bad a 2am feeding is...


That is good news.

Best of luck with her.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Here is a Pic.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Awwwwww too cute!


----------



## OdieB (Mar 18, 2012)

Ohhhh ! your baby is SO cute! Do you have a good formula? Are you able to get the milk from "mama" so the baby can get the colostrum? Good luck. We raised twins from day one, after the same thing happenes. Ours are now nearly 2 years old and awesome! Best of Luck - OdieB


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

You would probably have better luck and the kid would probably get mor nutrition if you go to your local feed store and get a GOAT nipple! they fit perfectally on the small glass pop bottles. Human baby bottle nipples are not the right shape for a goat's mouth and they may ingest air which will give them colic and potential bloat. Goat nipples are shaped exactly like the teats on a nanny, long and skinny with no "bumps" - the kid must be able to get the nipple way back in their mouth almost in their throat to eat/suck successfully. For sure on the cholostrum - are you able to milk the doe and use that to feed the kid? It's what give the kid it's initial immunity to disease until it's body can produce the antibodies itself.

Are you putting the kid back with the doe all the time and just bringing in to feed? The kid will not poop or pee on it's own quite yet, the doe licks and stimulates the "working parts" so the kid does it's jobs regularly. Otherwise, it will get bound up intestinally and die. You may need to do the job yourselves every time you finish feeding - warm damp rag gently massaged around the anus and reproductive organ areas will help lots.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Awwww, so cute. Hope he makes it. Wish mama'd take him, that'd make it so much easier. 

So glad to see you here, Andi and goatlady. Hope I'm not imposing, but I have a couple of goat baby questions. How soon should they be wormed? Can you worm the mama's while they're still nursing the babies?


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

goatlady said:


> You would probably have better luck and the kid would probably get mor nutrition if you go to your local feed store and get a GOAT nipple! they fit perfectally on the small glass pop bottles. Human baby bottle nipples are not the right shape for a goat's mouth and they may ingest air which will give them colic and potential bloat. Goat nipples are shaped exactly like the teats on a nanny, long and skinny with no "bumps" - the kid must be able to get the nipple way back in their mouth almost in their throat to eat/suck successfully. For sure on the cholostrum - are you able to milk the doe and use that to feed the kid? It's what give the kid it's initial immunity to disease until it's body can produce the antibodies itself.
> 
> Are you putting the kid back with the doe all the time and just bringing in to feed? The kid will not poop or pee on it's own quite yet, the doe licks and stimulates the "working parts" so the kid does it's jobs regularly. Otherwise, it will get bound up intestinally and die. You may need to do the job yourselves every time you finish feeding - warm damp rag gently massaged around the anus and reproductive organ areas will help lots.


We have a goat nipple, but it will not fit any of the bottles we can find. As to Poop and Pee, she started it on her own. We take her outside after every feeding and she quickly does her business. Th Momma wants nothing to do with the Baby, we have been milking the Momma and giving it to the Baby in the bottle.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have used both a baby bottle and a lamb/kid nipple on a soda bottle. ( I keep several glass coke bottles on hand, just in case.) It is good that you can milk mom and give it to the baby... and after 10 days any extra milk will be nice to have on hand for your family. Yea, I know most folks say seven days but we have always done ten. (What can I say...)


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

It's my understanding that when you worm the doe, the meds pass in the milk to the kids. I usually worm my does in the Fall before breeding time and again after kidding. I worm the spring kids in the Fall if they are still on the homestead. Just how I do it. Depending on you geographic area, particularly in the south, you may need to worm more frequently.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

She did not make it through the night. She was too fragile from the stressfull birth I guess.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

So sorry the little one did not make it.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

awww...so sorry...


----------

